# This is what YouTube [compression] does to Sound, by Hexibase (Pete K.) on YouTube



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

I do love me some Hexibase. Only one problem with him - he doesn't make enough videos.


----------



## Celiars (Aug 19, 2019)

yeah , it's really bad


----------

